# Pest and disease page from St Augustine Orchid Society



## likespaphs (Jan 26, 2011)

saw this and thought i should share it instead of keeping it to myself...
http://www.staugorchidsociety.org/culturepests-diseases.htm


----------



## Ernie (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, the rest of the site is great too. A fine site for a society. Nice job St. Aug OS! 

I get sorta bummed out when clubs have poorly maintained web pages. Clubs crib because they're losing members to computer screens then fail to take advantage of that audience. 

And, ooooh, look who'll be there on March 1.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks! that is one very informative website


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2011)

Great link. Thanks!

Ernie, you really get around!


----------



## L I Jane (Jan 28, 2011)

Wonderful clear pics of problem.I'll surely keep this one.


----------



## fibre (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Hera (Jan 29, 2011)

Really well done website. I bookmarked it and I'll pass it along.


----------

